# New controller?



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone have first hand knowledge?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/slot-car-sl...180906501891?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a1ede2703


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If it does what it says it would be a deal.Never heard of it.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Avant slot have been around a while, and the controller does all that and more. The slot.it controller is similarly programmable and can connect to a PC to view and manipulate power curves and more.

I'd not have the time to get even 10% of what these can do out of them, or I would be all over one like a rash.

Alligator clips? Isn't that an odd form of connection?


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Alligator clips are pretty standard on commercial and high-end home tracks this side of the pond.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah. Does that not present multiple chances for an erroneous hook-up every heat, and the chance to come undone so to speak?


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Deane, is that you??*

Only if you don't watch what you're doing during hook up, or walk too far from the driver's panel while still holding your controller.....

Quack, quack.......

Oddrods, don't know a thing about that controller, I have a collection of Parma's and a DiFalco. the computer stuff looks interesting if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Quack Quack?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I've seen it used for 6 & 3 ohm cars.


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

I've used the Avant Slot controller for Gjets and Super Stock cars. There is a big learning curve but it is a light and comfortable controller. Good braking but I wasn't able to set it up for coast. For the price it is worth a try.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (Jan 13, 2012)

Chop1965 said:


> Quack Quack?


I think he means "if it sounds like a duck...etc"...meaning he is guilty of what he described


----------

